# repetition de commande



## jlp83 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
tout d'abord, j'espère ne pas me tromper d'emplacement dans le forum pour ma question.
J'étais depuis très longtemps sur Windows et je me suis mis au MacBook Air depuis peu, mais je rencontre quelques soucis pour recopier un formatage de cellule dans Excel principalement.

Exemple : Pour répéter une commande sur une cellule, je faisais  F4 dans une autre cellule et cela me reproduisait ce que j'avais tapé précédemment dans l'autre cellule. 

Mais sur Mac je ne trouve pas la commande (s'il y en a une ?)   
Comment puis-je faire pour éviter la manip X fois ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------

